# Round Two!!!...........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Banded the first two of my second round today. Well, not counting the babies in the Widowhood loft. They are being raised for someone else. This is the proud PaPa, Bo, with his second round of babies. Also had to add the nest picture. We had a hard time finding pine needles with our first round of birds and their nests were lacking somewhat. But, we did finally find the long pine needles and boy did the birds love those, as you can see.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Awwwww they're so adorable!!! Papa seems to be taking good care of them. Mine are still on their first round and I banded some today.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, Renee! I'm kind of dreading the onslaught of baby bird season as all "my" babies will be coming in as orphans and/or sick or injured. It's so lovely to see healthy, happy babies with their parents in such nice surroundings.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very pretty birds, Renee. Reminds me of Bootsy who had the same markings
around the eyes( I call it mascara ), of course white "boots" to match and white
flight feathers. I hand fed her from around the age of 10 days and released her 
back to her roots at the 'Overpass'.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Love your pictures, Renee!

Now, THAT is a NICE nest! So precise!

Hugs and Scritches to ALL!!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful Babies Renee! Your so lucky! I envy people like you who have lofts with healthy pigeons as where I live I can't have a loft and can only dream of it. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great to see a few of your second round, and what healthy little chubby cakes they are!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad too see breeding season is doing you well its so cold here and I got my birds togeather late.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, they are just as cute as the first round. That's a pretty impressive nest in the 2nd picture too.

BTW, beautiful poop in the 2nd picture too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> BTW, beautiful poop in the 2nd picture too!


LOL.......that's funny. I wondered if anyone would comment. I KNEW everyone would see it, cause we are a group of "poop oriented" folks.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> LOL.......that's funny. I wondered if anyone would comment. I KNEW everyone would see it, *cause we are a group of "poop oriented" folks....*.


OH MY WORD, RENEE!!  You are not saying we are "full of .....?" * 

*(y'all will have to supply the "word." Ladies aren't supposed to use such language!)

Note: I, too, saw the lovely little mound, but didn't want to embarrass you by commenting...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Shi, she wouldn't be embarrassed - just proud.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Renee,

Thanks for the pictures.

In the first one, the parent has such a contented look about him/her.

And what a great nest in the second picture!

Linda


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Gotta love that Bo!!! He is a good daddy. Who made the nest? It surly does look comfy! They didn't learn it from Roosevelt and Bonnie! Too bad Bonnie throws out her nest material... my other ladies are lacking in the nest material end too. Even with tobacco stems and pine needles!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Gotta love that Bo!!! He is a good daddy. Who made the nest? It surly does look comfy! They didn't learn it from Roosevelt and Bonnie! Too bad Bonnie throws out her nest material... my other ladies are lacking in the nest material end too. Even with tobacco stems and pine needles!!


yea, Roosevelt and Bonnie have always done that. Even if you fix them a nest and put their babies in it, they STILL find a way to throw it all out. Bo's not to bad about it, but thier daughter, Rosie is the same way and Rosie's children are like that too. Must be a family thing and Bo didn't get the gene. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Second round...........*

growing fast. First picture is of Bo's babies. Have to keep Cricket up to date..... At first I thought the one on the left was going to be white, but I think it's going to be a Silver, although I could still have it wrong.  A few more days and I'll know for sure. He quite a chunky little bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A couple more.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

aww they are looking beautiful Renee  I just found out yesterday I have a pair of babies that I could have sworn I switch the eggs out with wooden ones  and to top it off they are a cross between a homer and a crested flying flight so I cant wait to see what they turn out like lol I been trying so hard not to have babies in this cold and even harder to not have any crosses... although I do use them for fosters


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> aww they are looking beautiful Renee  I just found out yesterday I have a pair of babies that I could have sworn I switch the eggs out with wooden ones  and to top it off they are a cross between a homer and a crested flying flight so I cant wait to see what they turn out like lol I been trying so hard not to have babies in this cold and even harder to not have any crosses... although I do use them for fosters


Some things are just meant to be. I found a baby this morning too........I had switched the eggs for dummies, but for some reason, I had a hard time throwing them away....no not a hard time, I couldn't throw them away. I just sat them on the counter out in the loft and they sat there for a day and a half in super cold weather, and finally, I put them under a hen that has only laid one egg and raised the baby since Dec. 4th. This egg was suppose to hatch on the 9th. It didn't. When I checked it last night about 8:00 (10th) it hadn't hatched. So, this morning after it warmed up, I went out to clean nest bowls and basically just piddle and I thought, I might as well throw those eggs away. They aren't going to hatch. So when I reach in to get the eggs, instead of two eggs, I found ONE BABY and TWO EGGS. The hen FINALLY laid another egg, but I don't know when. Luckily, I had marked an "x" on the eggs I gave her, so I knew which one was hers. So I take out the broken egg shell, and her egg and go to get the other egg to throw it away, and it's pipping!!. I hoped these eggs would hatch, but I had my doubts because I was sure that they froze while sitting out. I had candled them a few days ago and THOUGHT I saw veins. These eggs should have been much further along than just veins, so at that point I figured they didn't survive the cold after all. So, anyway, there's another new baby out there and I haven't checked the other egg since this morning. Strange things just happen sometimes. 
I know what you mean about the cold. I've been lucky so far. Haven't lost any racers to the cold, only the Satinette. I was worried about the second round of babies because in Jan when the first round was growing, we had VERY mild weather, but these poor babies growing in Feb have seen some SUPER cold weather. Some of the coldest we've had in years......but, so far so good.
Good luck with you little ones. I'm sure they will be fine and cute as buttons.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwwww .. they are just so darned cute!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say, Renee...maybe you are going to have babies with a gene that allows them to better survive the cold! Eskimo pijies? LOL 

I know, you can call them your "Eskimo Pies!" ROFL


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Renee,

Great pictures, I love the pics of the red pair.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Renee,
> 
> Great pictures, I love the pics of the red pair.


I really like those two little babies too, but, I promised a new flyer in our club just about all of the birds off of our race team. So, they are already banded with his bands.  They are the dark red that I like so much. 
I have banded 3 youngsters from our race team for myself off of some (what I think are) special pairs. I'm getting one and Victor (the new flyer) is getting the sibling out of each nest.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Well Renee,

I just had to go and brag up my 1st red velvet on another thread. But, you certainly do have some nice looking birds there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

awwww Renee do you really have to part with them  they are like a little Samson and Hercules there ,see that red ,thats the iron in the veins harboring all that power , wooooo can you feel the heat  hehe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> awwww Renee do you really have to part with them  they are like a little Samson and Hercules there ,see that red ,thats the iron in the veins harboring all that power , wooooo can you feel the heat  hehe



Yes, I made a promise. Victor was even over here this past Saturday and saw all of his babies. He likes the little red ones too.  If it wasn't for Victor, they never would have been born anyway......I had planned to move some breeder eggs under my race team. I didn't want all these babies. With the race team, that would have given me about 80 or so babies. That's way to many. Once Victor built two lofts and joined the club, I figured he is serious about racing so I said, I'll let my race team race one round if you'll take off of my hands. He agreed.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I am still in awe over how these little eggs hatch into such individual beauties! You have quite the laying team if you ask me!! So glad the weather hasn't snatched more babies. What a weird winter this has been. Regardless, great photos as usual. Bo must be strutting his proud stuff!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

well all I can say then is I hope he doesnt beat you with those two when it comes down to the racing lol oooo that would be funny wouldnt it  you will have to make sure he lets you know how well they do but if they get lost in training I dont wanna know ok lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> well all I can say then is I hope he doesnt beat you with those two when it comes down to the racing lol oooo that would be funny wouldnt it  you will have to make sure he lets you know how well they do but if they get lost in training I dont wanna know ok lol


Well, see that's the beauty of giving others your birds. If he does beat me with my own birds, that is fine by me. Their parents are actually yearlings, so I've never raised any birds off of them. The daddy was a consistent flyer for us,.... was 1st to loft, 2nd in club and 8th in combine and then took a 3rd club and the mom was 2nd loft, 3rd club, and 9th combine from 276 miles, both on the same week end. She was in the "A" race and he was in the "B" race. So, we'll see how they do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

well at least you get to watch them grow up so thats always a plus even if you dont get to keep them all...plus you still get to see whos throwing off the speedy babys even if they arent in your loft  mmmhmmm sounds good to me , so hope they do well where ever they are


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Bo's babies........15 days old.*

Oh Cricket!!......here's Bo's babies,(1st picture), plus a couple others and Mom making sure I didn't get too close.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bo's babies from another angle. Love that light red grizzle color.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh Cricket!!......here's Bo's babies,(1st picture), plus a couple others and Mom making sure I didn't get too close.



Are you sure that Mama bird there...is not part Falcon ? She looks kind of mean to me, with that icecy stare !!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Are you sure that Mama bird there...is not part Falcon ? She looks kind of mean to me, with that icecy stare !!


Well, she surely means business and you can tell the baby's not worried a bit about the "lady with the camera"........LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

they just get cuter with each day that passes Renee hehe  I plan on banding my two tomorrow , I think they are at day 7 but I hate to mess with them in this cold ... just wish the temp wouldnt dip below 30 as I worry each night I go to sleep about them being ok out there  I cant wait til it starts getting warmer


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> they just get cuter with each day that passes Renee hehe  I plan on banding my two tomorrow , I think they are at day 7 but I hate to mess with them in this cold ... just wish the temp wouldnt dip below 30 as I worry each night I go to sleep about them being ok out there  I cant wait til it starts getting warmer


Well, I band my at 6 days, sometimes 7. Usually I give them a clean nest bowl when I band. I did that for the first round, but with the weather this cold, I band them quick as I can, put them right back in the old bowl and get them back to Momma. A dirty bowl won't hurt them but the cold can. I worried about mine to but I've banded around 85 birds so far this year and haven't lost a single one to the cold. Good parents account for that. Nothing I did.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

these are my Elvis babies  lol they took up residence on the floor without a nest bowl in the far corner cubby but its pretty clean in their cubby so far and momma is excellant with keeping them toasty warm so tomorrow i will get some bands on them for sure .I do know they are chubby and well feed so all is good but I will not be letting any more set on eggs til prolly mid march if all goes well  So til then I will just have to admire yours hehe


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Mama looks like Hey-zle to me. Such a soft velvet gray. Love it. Love THEM! Sweet photos of sweet babies...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Spent 2 hours in the loft this morning giving just about all the babies new, clean nest bowls. Some of them will be coming out of the bowls in a few days. Just about to run out of baby pictures. They are all growing up and we're almost through breeding for this year. Man has it gone by fast.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I snapped about 50 pictures so they'll be put on my web site later. This was just a taste.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

man ohh man are they ever cute Renee ,wouldnt mind having a couple of those little splashed reds and blues myself  they are just beautiful lovin it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your babies are such a lovely variety of colors and they are, without a doubt,ALL adorable.  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous babies, Renee! Thanks for the new pics .. will check the website later for the rest!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi , just thought you might like seeing my little Elvis baby thats left ,this is a couple pics I took today during feeding time.. looks like it will be mostly all white... here he is at 10 days old  
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2465810060100568353rnVzOT?vhost=pets
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2074643920100568353aYiIpQ?vhost=pets


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> Hi , just thought you might like seeing my little Elvis baby thats left ,this is a couple pics I took today during feeding time.. looks like it will be mostly all white... here he is at 10 days old


Elvis is a cutie for sure  Your other birds are lovely too!

Terry


----------

